# February 2009 Prep Journal



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

Well, here it is February and my prepping of late has been kind of dragging. When I'm home and have some time that I can spend on something other than the things I simply must get done I'm usually outside doing something gardening or animal related. 

We did make another Sams Club run over the weekend to pick up stuff like raisins, coffee, canned veggies and so on. I've got quite a pile of stuff waiting to be repacked, labeled, then put away. I keep telling myself the first rainy weekend that comes along I'll spend it doing that, but we haven't had one in a while!

The economic front is looking worse and worse by the week. The government can say what it wants, but from what I can see we are in an economic depression right now with no signs of anything starting to improve. Discretionary spending in my house has plummeted which is exactly the opposite of what the government wants us to do, but as the atmosphere of uncertainty increases our desire to spend money decreases. We know too many people who have lost their jobs recently for us to feel comfortable spending money anything that isn't really necessary.

The garden is continuing to expand as we are determined that we will grow as much of the fresh vegetables that we eat as we are able. With the drought in California continuing unabated it looks like the prices of frozen and canned vegetables are going to rise in a big way as the fields that provide the produce will not be planted for lack of irrigation water. If you're not gardening yet then now is a good time to start planning.

How's the prep month looking for you folks?

.....Alan.


----------



## missysid (Feb 21, 2006)

Made a grocery store stop on Sunday and picked up enough "stuff" to restock all the freezers. It felt great to have them topped back off again. Last night I got a phone call from a friend who was going to throw away 19 cases of can goods! They went out of date on 1/1/09. I about choked and said wait a minute I will come pick them up. They are all delmonte brand and all kinds of veggies and manwhich. She and her husband refuse to eat things once they expire. Um well we dont and I had a can with supper tonight. I rotated stock in the pantry and we will use those first and should be through all 228 cans by summer time. I was very thankful. 


Picked up seed starting stuff and scored a bunch of burpee seed packets at 40% off for new 2009 stock. So I have about half my seeds now for the year. It feels good since last year I waited until April and had a hard time finding some stuff.

Oh forgot to add. Called the neighbor up the road and he is bringing me 4 tractor bucket loads of cow manure for compost pile. I am so thrilled!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Went thru all the stores updating inventory list. Checked canned stuff and had two jars of tomatoes with popped lids. Been cooking up withered apples for the stock. They love 'em. February will be a "no shopping" month while we eat up alot of stuff in the freezer. With only two of us...and not big meat eaters...we don't go thru stuff fast enough so will make up some CARE bags for the kids when next they visit. 

Plan on getting chicks next month and once they start producing will can the 26 hens we have who are reaching their end of productivity. Haven't been that satisfied with them (Production Reds) and will go back Sil-Go-Links this year...they eat alot less and are good layers. Only going to get 15 pullets and quit selling eggs. Local health food store is getting alot of eggs now that spring is coming and last year they tried to tell us they had enough eggs...reminded them that the ONLY eggs they had all winter were ours. Owner told her staff to always buy our surplus but just don't want to be bothered. Have enough neighbors for customers plus others who always ask if we have eggs.

All the seeds are here and put the catalogs away so I won't be furthur tempted! Greenhouse cleaned up and ready to go in March; don't like to pay for heat before then. DH hauled well-rotted manure to all the raised beds. Been pruning on the orchard every nice day. 40 fruit trees take some time. Looked at the bees and they have some new brood; maple trees budded and noted to be taking in pollen by mid-Feb last year....keep a calendar noting these days so we can be prepared. Our ice storm gave us a time out but we were lucky and kept our power unlike our AR neighbors. DEE


----------



## timfromohio (Jun 19, 2007)

Got seed starting supplies for the next several years. Our seed order came in and I can't wait to get started, even though we're still covered in snow (NEOhio). Got the area set up in the basement where the plants will be started and I'm excited to try the new heat mats my wife got me for Christmas.


----------



## firegirl969 (Nov 3, 2008)

We picked up our pig "Bacon" on Friday. Picked up 6 Arrid X-dry today at Walgreens. Regular price-$2.99, w/ coupon-99 cents. A savings of $12. I will try to get 6 more by the end of the week. Also picked up 10 boxes of royal gelatin for $2. Bought one of those mini-greenhouses for $6 with the peat circles in it and planted 72 seeds last night. Have wild strawberry, gooseberry, and greenhouse tomatoes up in the greenhouse. Lettuce and carrots doing well in the garden. Starting snow peas in the garden next week. Found septic tanks with cracks in them to make root cellar out of- two 1000 gallon ones. Hope to get this project done with the tax return. Also, traded with a fireman for a cow that weighs 400 lbs for $150. I will pay him to deliver it with the tax return. I hope to use up a raincheck for 24 jars of applesauce for 99 cents a jar. Waiting for the store to get it back in. That should be it for February.


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

Well February is off and rolling... 40 eggs in the incubator, they should hatch on Feb. 14th. We were planning on keeping them all to add some to egg production and the rest for meat, but people are lined up to buy them at $2.00 a piece... I'll start 42 more on about the 16th. Have plans to visit a local greenhouse around the 15th to buy the fruit trees (Apple, Peach, etc...) and shrubs (Blackberries and blueberries). Working on the PVC greenhouse this month also. We found a great deal along the roadside last weekend, $18 bushels of Apples, Winesap, Rome, Red and Golden Delicious... Canning applesauce like crazy with the Winesap this week and then.... The rest... Got all the saved heirloom seeds sorted and ready to go again next month. Planning a road trip to PA (about 6 hours) to buy brand new cases of canning jars for $4.44 a case... Planning on bringing a whole truckload back including some half gallon and gallon glass jugs for cider and wine making. Some regular house maintenance is due this month too. Oh and we got all new shelving installed in our prep room, looks great with all the cans, jars, jugs and dry goods faced like a grocery store. That should handle this month


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Inspiration! Started saving eggs for incubator, have 2 dozen now. Next week, dragging in the lights to start garden plants. As a ministry family in small (900) town, we are considering fencing off an acre garden space for church folks who can't have a garden in town, as well as putting in an orchard. That will take some work, lining up people for fencing, planting, etc. A victory garden, I guess. This year, we will not purchase bottle baby calves, but rely on the goats for meat. I prefer the beef, but need to get used to it. (the goat makes great jerky) Trying not to spend money, but get out of debt, so things are very tight. Purchased some herbs and gallon of glycerine for tinctures.


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

For jars if you have some extra cash and need a vacation trip from Virginia... Saves on shipping and gets us out of the prep hole for a day or so.

http://www.fillmorecontainer.com/Jars/


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Concentrating on financial preps this month. E-filed my taxes yesterday and faxed off my flex spending health care receipts for reimbursement today. That should be enough to give me a little emergency fund, pay off some bills, do some needed maintenance on the SUV, and pay for the vehicle insurance. I'm hoping to be back out of debt other than mortgage soon, and I am working on building an 8-12 month living expenses emergency fund. Can't do it all in one month, of course, but I'm working on it.

I'm also hoping to get more fruit trees in the coming month, get them planted and fenced off from deer and goats. Need to divide the strawberries again while they are dormant, too.


----------



## firegirl969 (Nov 3, 2008)

Rose2005,

I have been finding jars at used furniture/flea market stores and the local thrift store. You might run an ad in the local paper for jars wanted. I did this once and an elderly lady who gave up canning sold me all 25 cases she had, washed and neatly boxed I might add, for $2 a box of a dozen. Good luck!


----------



## vickie (Aug 8, 2002)

This week we cleaned out the freezer and moved it into the prep room. Took all the fruit juice out and made 20 gallons of wine. Dried all the cherries, and put the hide from the steer in to keep until i have my scraper base is made. 
Took orders for trees that we are selling ( getting out of the nursey business, our help "kids" have moved and we are getting to old for it) That brought in a bit of money to pay down some debt. We have about 1000 more tree to sell. when that is done we are going to plant the field in alfalfa for our cows. How is your prep coming along? Vickie


----------



## firegirl969 (Nov 3, 2008)

We got our cow "T-bone" delivered on Monday. He weighed in around 400 lbs. That was a real comfort in the prepping department as that beef will last us for a long time. I am studying up on canning some of it. I washed some 50 more of DH grandma's jars. I bought the rest of the $1 canning jar lids that Freds had, so that gives me 28 boxes. Two boxes were crushed, but all lids were there, and I asked the manager if they marked them down when the box was destroyed and she offered them to me for 50 cents each. I am needing jar lids now, but they are not out yet. I am looking out for them "just in case" they become hard to get or DH's job plays out. The county is trimming. They told the employees that they might have to take furlough days each month instead of clipping departmentsand employees. I told DH that animal control is necessary, but he is not so sure. I am getting ready to put broccoli and cabbage plants in the garden. These are the first plants I started myself. The tomatoes are up. I will repot them soon. DH and I are looking into planting tobacco for his "bad habit." I am researching for that this week. I am also saving for the following books: Seed to Seed, Smoking Meat and Smokehouse Design, and the More With Less Cookbook. I would also like to have the Recession Proof Your Pantry. This takes money though and that is a precious commodity right now. I got 50 lbs of white, unbleached flour from the United co-op I am a member of to add to our stash. I plan to add two more buckets of wheat berries and more honey at the next ordering from Breadbeckers. I am also planning on putting by a case of 24 roll packages of TP this month. DH worked a side job and is taking that money to the local hunting store for "supplies." Happy prepping, firegirl


----------



## Jakk (Aug 14, 2008)

I have a wide variety of items, some a 3 month supply others a 1 yr supply. So I decided to concentrate on filling one prep hole each time I have extra $. Yesterday I spent $100 on adding paper goods such as napkins, paper plates and TP. I was surprised that the shelves were almost empty of napkins and paper plates and NO plastic cups in the size I like! These are things that seem to get used around here and before I knew it my supply had dwindled down to just a few of each. 

Next shopping trip will be cleaners and a new mop/broom.


----------



## Sharon (May 11, 2002)

I started our seeds for the early spring garden a couple of weeks ago; I have cauliflower, broccoli, several types of cabbage, pak choi, Chinese cabbage, all up and putting on their third set or more of leaves. I also started a couple of tomatoes to get a jump start with wall-o-waters, some naranjilla (which I have never started early enough in the past to get fruit before frost), some artichokes, and a hardy kiwi. They are all just coming up now and only have their first or second set or leaves. Hubby and I spent the afternoon cleaning around our blueberry bushes and mulching them and transplanting thornless blackberries. We had a 75 degree day today (not normal) and took advantage of the beautiful weather! We're planning to eat more from our own produce this year, with the economy being the way it is. Being self-employed and doing craft shows for our income, we aren't sure how things will go this year and are tightening up our proverbial belts.


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

This past week I went through my seeds and made a wish list. I have ordered some from Baker Creek and I bought some lima beans, sweet peas and squash at the store yesterday. I also picked up a package of red corn poppies, don't know why, but they looked pretty, now I have to look them up and see if they can be useful or if they will just be eye candy in the flower garden.

There is a poultry swap and meet on the 21st, so I will finally be able to get the chickens I have been wanting and maybe add to my quail. We are currently building the coop and getting everything ready for them.

A friend brought me a flat of strawberries fresh from the fields south of me, they are huge and sweet. I kept back some fresh ones for use this week and froze and dried the rest. I will be getting another flat next week and I plan to make jam from them.

Still working on the re lanscaping of the yard, it's been long and tiring work but I know I will be very happy later this spring when everything is growing and producing. I am making another small pond behind the big one to experiment with raising tilapia and I am setting up my grape arbor and my grandfather is bringing me some starts from his grapevines as soon as it is the appropriate time, I think he said March.

I am am a bit miffed because someone took two of my blueberry bushes from the front lawn, they were small enough to pull right up so now I'm wondering if I should relocate them all to the back or closer to the house before they fruit this year.


----------



## 54BelAir (Jan 10, 2008)

Replenished some of the grocery items in the pantry (like raisins) that had gotten low. Canned 10 jars of nuts and 18 jars of cheese spread. Yes, I'm aware of the USDA guidelines on canning cheese, and I'll take the risk. With all the factory recalls I've seen in the news over the past couple of years, my home-canned food can't be any more dangerous than the stuff in the stores.

Now that hamburger is running $3 a pound or more around here, I've ordered a meat grinder. Figured I could catch sales on beef and pork roasts, and grind a mixture to use.


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

I paid off my student loan and bought a chest freezer and a new sewing machine as mine was going to cost me more to fix then replace. I also bought two food grade buckets to store my flour and rice in.


----------



## vickie (Aug 8, 2002)

Meet some new prep friends yesterday. I know the lord sent them. The guy is trading the use of his bobcat for wine and trees. she is giving her 100 year old intact smoke house intrade for learning new things. Great prep. Vickie


----------



## firegirl969 (Nov 3, 2008)

I prepped today by buying two cases of toilet paper( that is 192 rolls). That put a great start to filling that hole in the preps. I hope to do the same thing next month.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

I sent off my seed order a few days ago. In addition to seeds and seed potatoes, I'm getting plastic mulch, slitted row cover, and enough deer fencing to surround the garden. I don't think we can afford to risk losing crops this year. 

For several years I've been thinking that I should get my CCW -- next week I'll be taking the class, then will apply for the permit. I've got enough money saved up for a cheap pistol, but am hoping to save a little more and get a better-quality one. Got to stock up on ammo, too.

I've ordered several items for our BOB's, including a mil-surplus folding shovel, and a fire starter steel. (Already have match safes and lighters.)

I need to bring frozen potting soil in from the garage and let it warm up so I can get some seeds planted for a 'winter-sowing' experiment. (I'll use seeds left over from last year for this.) We won't be able to plant anything outside in the garden here until April, and then only the hardiest things. 

I've got chicks coming next week, and am going to start breeding the rabbits again after a winter hiatus. 

There are some rumors going around that things may get a lot worse next month, and certainly by summer, so do what you can as soon as you can.

Kathleen


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

That tax refund hit the bank Friday morning, and I've paid off the cards, and paid down the remaining one. That feels good. 

I bought new belts for the SUV earlier in the month and my son put them on for me. Checked the hoses - they seem to be good. Need to make an appointment to get it in the shop for a tune-up and find out if I need anything else done.

I haven't found good fruit trees on sale yet, but plan to check Costco when I make my stock-up trip (probably this weekend). They usually have really nice bareroot trees that are suitable for our area and at a good price. We've lost so many trees to the deer that I really need to replace them and add more fencing around them. The ones I was able to "corral" last year are doing well, although we probably won't see fruit for several more years as they had been so chewed back.

I've tried out my Victorio manual grain mill and was pleasantly surprised by the ease of grinding with it. I'd like to see a little finer overall grind, but as a non-electric backup mill, I think it was a good value.

Next up...ordering a Pump and Seal, a Sawyer in-line water filter, and more spare Berkey filters.


----------



## mscoffee (Jan 9, 2009)

Tomorrow is the "wall breaking" for the pantry, I have enough canned food to open a small store just don't have a decent place to put it. 

More work on the future garden area and trimming the cherry trees to.


----------



## pamintexas (Jun 15, 2002)

It seems I'm continually in the "prepping" mode, either rotating and reorganizing or canning and freezing.
Among other activities, the last few weeks I've picked up 3 more of the food grade buckets from the local donut shop ($1 a piece), cleaned out and reorganized the freezers, started seedlings and picked up big packages of boneless chicken thighs ($2 each) and froze them to be canned later. We got the garden all tilled and ready to go. I planted 2 rows of potatoes and will do two rows of onions today. Instead of buying myself a Valentine's rose bush yesterday I bought more asparagus roots to fill out the raised bed! I try to replace what we've used out of our pantry with sale items only. Yesterday in our grocery store's sale section I picked up canned tomatoes (.21 cents), large cans of pinto beans (.37), 4-pk pudding snacks (.25) and a package of Italian sausage (.99). It pays to watch for these sales right now while things are so expensive.
This year I am planting more heirloom varieties of veggies so I can save the seeds. I plan to attach orange tape to the heirloom plants so I don't forget to let them go to seed. I have seedlings on the top of the fridge, on window seals and in our small greenhouse. I had been saving those little clear boxes that lunch meat (husband likes ham and turkey sandwiches in his lunches everyday) and they make perfect little greenhouses to start seeds in. I put them on styrofoam meat trays I save during the year so there's not much of a mess. I hope to fill out our landscape with more edible plants that are also ornamental. Malabar spinach and some varieties of peppers and pole beans are good for that and grow well here. If you live in a warm climate, I highly recommend the Malabar spinach which grows like a vine, thrives in hot weather, is a beautiful plant and the best part, it's delicious! That's about it for now.
I come here often and I'd like to say, THANKS for the inspiration, A.T. and everyone who takes the time to contribute.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I broke down and ordered some gallon jars online, since I can't seem to find anyplace within driving distance that carries them. Walmart has some nice glass jars (USA made even) but the lids only have the cardboard disk in them, no seal. I wasn't willing to gamble on being able to order a lid that fits online. So, they arrived Friday, and I've been filling them with salt, oatmeal, green coffee and rice. I use my beloved Pump-n-Seal to seal them since the lids are too big for the Foodsaver attachment. I'll set them down low on the shelving, to reduce the risk of getting knocked off (or shaken off in an earthquake, we live near a fault line). Plus they're cooler and darker down there.


----------



## Sharon (May 11, 2002)

My husband got our garden plowed! There is usually only one or two days that the soil is just right for plowing between January and the end of April due to weather and our clay soil. Sometimes we miss it and we have to plow or attempt to in less than favorable conditions. Now I'm all ready for when my seedlings are big enough to transplant and it is time to plant the lettuce seed, etc. next month! It looks so nice out in the garden too, it is all plowed and weed free!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I had a productive trip to Costco (2 Costcos) today - found one lone apple tree left - it was one I wanted, a Red Gravenstein, and was a good healthy tree for $10.79 - not bad.  I also spent $67.61 for 10# table salt, 25# flour, 2# yeast, 1.5Ls EVOO, 4# powdered sugar, a gallon of kosher dills (the glass jar is a bonus and I have never mastered crisp, big, dill pickles), as well as hot chocolate mix, 2 qts Yoshida's sauce, and big jars of cinnamon and powdered garlic. Flour prices are back down from last year. I stocked up on coffee filters, both for coffee and for prefiltering water for the Berkeys, dish washing detergent, and spent a bit on ordinary groceries. I also found some really good bargains at Goodwill including an LDS book on outdoor survival that looks really interesting. 

Best of all, I actually got the apple tree planted as soon as I got home, instead of letting it sit around and start to leaf out before sticking it in the ground.  Now if I get 4 T-posts and some wire around it, it might have a good chance of survival, lol!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

An emergency reserve of cash money in the home is beginning to look more and more prudent with every passing week. 

If you haven't do so yet then I urge you to put aside whatever non-vital spending you can to accumulate one.

.....Alan.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Regarding having an emergency reserve of cash on hand, I'm wondering how people keep their cash safe at home. We have a small cheap supposedly fire proof safe that we have family papers in so I'm thinking another similar one for cash. What about 2 legged varmits? Obviously, in something rodent proof. I'm also thinking having it in several locations not all in one spot. Ideas please.


----------



## timfromohio (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm looking at a large gun safe that I can bolt to the floor. We have a 100 pound 4-legged security system but the cost of wireless security systems are so low that one of those might be in order too.


----------



## ai731 (Sep 11, 2007)

I go to Costco to stock up on paper rpoducts and a few other bulk items about three times per year. Yesterday I spent $200 on:

3 year's worth of dishwashing soap
2 year's worth of table salt
1 year's worth of toilet paper, paper towels, kleenex, coffee
6 month's worth of laundry detergent, baking powder
3 month's worth of tomato sauce, rawhide chews for the dog
2 month's worth of tea, fruit cups for DH's lunch
1 month's worth of mozerella cheese


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

Ann-NWIowa said:


> Regarding having an emergency reserve of cash on hand, I'm wondering how people keep their cash safe at home. We have a small cheap supposedly fire proof safe that we have family papers in so I'm thinking another similar one for cash. What about 2 legged varmits? Obviously, in something rodent proof. I'm also thinking having it in several locations not all in one spot. Ideas please.


We have our money in multiple places, but not so many that we forget where we put it! We also don't have all of it in the house in case of fire. We only have enough cash to get through a short term situation, but part of that is because we just plain don't have enough money.

Kayleigh


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

A friend called and wants me to can meat with her- her hubby has a fix-it business, so I'm trading her a built solar dehydrator for canning lessons, and use of my canner. Still looking for stainless steel screen.... Ordered butter powder and sour cream powder from emergency essentials, contacted the local grain growers assoc. about buying 500 lbs of hard red winter wheat, purchased 100 lbs red lentils and 100 lbs garbanzos, best of all things done today was helping ddil with the birth of #3 grandchild, Savannah.


----------



## HomesteadBaker (Feb 8, 2006)

InHisName said:


> A friend called and wants me to can meat with her- her hubby has a fix-it business, so I'm trading her a built solar dehydrator for canning lessons, and use of my canner. Still looking for stainless steel screen.... Ordered butter powder and sour cream powder from emergency essentials, contacted the local grain growers assoc. about buying 500 lbs of hard red winter wheat, purchased 100 lbs red lentils and 100 lbs garbanzos, best of all things done today was helping ddil with the birth of #3 grandchild, Savannah.


Oh wow!!! That last one is the topper!!! How cool!

Kitty

P.S. Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

One of my top priorities is to get a case of canning lids. (I'm good on rings, and have conservatively 500 jars, probably more if you include the one's 'aging' in the back pasture). I only have maybe two dozen boxes of lids and that's only good for one season.

I filled all the holes in my ammo department. Prices in one month have risen 20%... if it can even be found in case quantities, so I feel really good about buying early.

Picked up a dozen 4gallon buckets from the bakery, three of the 2 gallon pails, and about two dozen of the 2 gallon shortening containers. I've found that they leave a good two cups or more in each container... they get them from unheated storage, and only so much will easily pour out. I can put the containers in hot water (have to do this anyways to clean them out), and get a couple cups of good oil... before I clean a dozen, I have a gallon or more of oil...

Got extra replacement parts for my gas pipeline, and extra fittings for around the house (pvc, valves, etc.). Planning on getting a complete set of replacement parts... I can use them in the new house, or have them available for the current house.

We've got four freezers... three stay full... GF has one for chicken to feed the dogs and cats (cheaper than dog or cat chow). I put up over eighty pounds of hamburger yesterday (ground my venison yesterday).

Stuff to get...
Couple more rolls of barbed wire. Roll of field fence. Boxes (50lb) of staples, nails, screws. Cheap roofing tin. Expensive (relatively) metal roofing material. Pallet of cement.

Oh, and decided cash in the bank is 'nice', but having cash at home is even better... (learned my lesson in the last ice storm... had cash, but hated to use it).


----------



## Jakk (Aug 14, 2008)

Texican, I found lids today at a local supermarket on clearance for half price. Reg price is $2.29 so I paid $1.15 for each box of 12. I have not been able to find lids or jars in any of the stores around here since October. I bought every last one on the shelf, 31 boxes.


----------



## Welshmom (Sep 7, 2008)

Home sick today so I ordered more seeds from Johnny's, ordered some mylar bags, O2 absorbers and buckets on line, and pulled some money from checking into a savings account. hmm...maybe I should think about bringing some of that home. I did score a small portable fireproof, lockable safe from work (they were getting rid of it). Also got a co-worker who said she would give me 3 or 4 55 gal plastic barrels she isnt using any more, so yay for that. Monday our neighbor dropped off a beef quarter, so the freezer is full now.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Don't forget www.fillmorecontainer.com for your canning lid needs; very reasonable bulk prices and super-fast shipping. 

Day off so finally got a chance to get some asparagus ordered as we decided to start a bed again. Plus ordered some more gamma lids and instant potatoes as discovered I'd down to my last appl box of 'taters. Fresh ones are really expensive here now...$4.99 for 10#. So much rain here last spring that we didn't have the best crop...16" of rain in a month is a bit much!!! DEE


----------



## firegirl969 (Nov 3, 2008)

I went to ex-DH and he gave me my bottle capper, so I plan to learn to make homemade rootbeer, ginger ale, and orange drinks. I already got the caps, brew stuff and yeast from Lehman's. I also picked up the few jars and jar rings I had left there, a gamma lid, and my water bath canner. I picked up a few grocery items at Save-a-lot that I was missing.

FYI-Our Walmart got in some 22 bullets today-Winchester 22LR -333 in a box for $9.99. If you need some, you may want to check.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I ordered veggie seeds today. I've picked up 2 cases of new canning jars and 2 boxes of flats. I read the Sunday paper ads carefully and clipped coupons for 5 for $1 seeds, potting soil 8# for 99Â¢ and a few other items for storage. I'm going to check on 10# bags of chicken this week and plan to buy a couple to go with what I have in the freezer to do a major canning next weekend. 

We now have a second kitchen with sink and stove in the basement. I think post shtf it will be useful in hiding cooking odors etc. We use it now for messy jobs like processing sweet corn for the freezer. I've canned about anything you can think of but never sweet corn so I'm planning to try it this summer IF I have a decent crop of corn.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Spent a little time building neighborly relations this last week - one of the neighbors asked if I had any broody hens that I might sell him after his coop was built - I offered instead to loan him one of my incubators and give him some fertile eggs to hatch out. His kids will get a kick out of watching the hatching process and it's great to be able to help out a neighbor. Neighborhood networking is just as important a prep as a stocked pantry, IMHO.

Continuing to add 3 cans of tuna to the stocks every trip to the grocery store - first 3 cans are a good price, then it goes up, so each time I go, I make sure I pick those 3 cans up and put them in the basket.

Looked through the garden seeds and I think we are in pretty good shape for the coming kitchen garden season. I'll still check out a few of my favorite catalogs and will end up buying some of the giant Walmart seed packets if they are available this year. For .88, I got a huge packet of carrot seeds last year. Grew well, and we have lots left, but I intend to plant a lot more this year. I have my dgd here for the next few days and I'm going to let her help me plant some seedlings in the house. Time to start the tomatoes!


----------



## cheryl-tx (Jan 3, 2005)

Got two more apple trees, 2 meyers, 2 marrs, got my bell peppers planted amd got my fingers crossed for a freecycle find, wide mouth canning lids, 6 boxes. Going to up my raised beds this year, 4 more in the planning/building stage.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

We bought four more apple trees and two semi dwarf cherry trees at Lowe's this weekend. These will be a nice addition to our young orchard. We're planning to add two more blueberry bushes in the next week or so - the guy at the nursery said it was too early to plant yet. 

So we've got LOTS of wild persimmons and raspberries (which I freeze and bake with). Some crabapples, and a few walnut trees. We've planted apples, pears, and the blueberries - and now the cherries. I'd like to plant some pecans but we'll have to budget it all in.


----------



## Corky (May 11, 2002)

Well,
As my retirement money is slipping away I am spending some of it on preps.
I have had several food dehydrators but they didn't last and didn't do a very good job either.
I bought an Excaliber this time. The big one. 
Then I went to a flea market I have never been to and found two old oil lamps that were all ther but in pretty bad shape. 
The price was right so I bought them. And I restored them.
Wasn't easy to get all the nasty off and get them to come apart but I did it and now I have a couple of valuable center draft lamps that will be great light.


















Both Rayo lamps. Very proud of them.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Beautiful lamps, and I love the crocheted tablecloth and window view as well!


----------



## Corky (May 11, 2002)

Well Thank you.
So do I.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Filled my buggy up with some backup 'bandaid' medical supplies at the supercenter today... two more 20lb bags of jasmine rice... was looking for lamp oil (our local dealer is out of kerosine), and found a markdown area full of candles... picked up a dozen 80hr emergency candles (made by sterno) for 1.50 each. Now to find a place for all of the medical supplies in my med bag (extra large canvas/with plastic inserts fishing tackle bag). 

Last weekend, picked up four packages of AA rechargeables from CCity before they shuttered the doors.


----------



## mtnest (Mar 11, 2008)

It's been slow for us with both of us unemployed but we have been chugging along as we can.

Planted lettuce and spinach out in a covered grow box 2 weeks ago. They are looking very good despite temps in the low 30's/upper 20's. Started putting together the temporary chicken house yesterday. It's taking a bit of ingenuity to transform the old carport framework to function as a chicken house. 
Going out today to get some potting soil so tomatoes and peppers can be started. We are planning to have a market garden this year versus the csa due to virgin soil here and I don't know what to expect for production. 
Need to find a good deal on a pressure canner soon. Friends have deer burger they want to give us but we don't have a big freezer anymore. Got to find one of those too lol.
So much to do... just trying to take it a little bite at a time


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

picked up horseradish roots today to plant along with asparagus, going to get those into beds this week. Planted 5 rows of potatoes, 1 row of onions and string beans and 4 rows of sweet corn and then came in to find the freezer died so we will have to replace it this week.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

Made a cannery run yesterday. More wheat, oats, sugar, rice, and milk.

We have a small, but experienced crew that regularly does this every so many months so we can crank the work out once we hit our stride. In two hours we canned more than seven hundred pounds of wheat, six bags of dry milk, a bag of hot cocoa mix, and a box of onions. Also scored a nice pile of large cardboard sheets for the garden.

The only problem is that I hadn't yet found any place to put the cases from the last cannery run! Going to be some more furniture building going on in the Hagan household.

.....Alan.


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

Sowing seeds/planted potatoes, tomatoes, bell peppers, green beans, cucumbers, onions and parsley so far

Gardening-massive expansion underway

New pantry blacked in. This thrills me beyond words.

Grape vines planted


----------



## Betty Jean (Jan 7, 2009)

I ordered more hierloom seeds yesterday, including two kinds of huckleberry. 

We are expanding our garden by more than double this year. 

This weekend I'll be starting my tomato seeds. I grew maters from seed last year and they did very well. I canned a lot of salsa!!!


----------



## Scott in Florida Panhandl (May 10, 2002)

jamala said:


> picked up horseradish roots today to plant along with asparagus, going to get those into beds this week. Planted 5 rows of potatoes, 1 row of onions and string beans and 4 rows of sweet corn and then came in to find the freezer died so we will have to replace it this week.


What part of the country is this in?


----------



## gran26 (Sep 17, 2007)

For those who have a Fred's (dollar type store) nearby; they have Chicken of The Sea Tuna at 2 for $1.00 this week(oil or water pack). I did notice the cans are now only 5 ounces but still a good deal.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

If you've never grown horseradish before, a warning -- its very invasive. I would not plant it with asparagus. It would be better isolated away from the garden.


----------



## coalroadcabin (Jun 16, 2004)

Ann-NWIowa said:


> If you've never grown horseradish before, a warning -- its very invasive. I would not plant it with asparagus. It would be better isolated away from the garden.


I'll second this advice. We planted 6 horseradish roots in an herb bed next to our house back in '92. It took over the herb bed (the only thing it didn't overrun was the oregano) and escaped out into the lawn. To this day, we still have horseradish sprouting up everywhere. It sure is tasty though!!


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I've got tomatoes in little peat pots in the living room window. Soon they'll be tall enough to stroke them and smell that yummy tomato smell!


----------



## 54BelAir (Jan 10, 2008)

I figured out how to work a meat grinder. Canned half dozen jars of meatballs, half a dozen jars of meatloaf, and made lots and lots of sausage to put in the freezer. That was fun, and the sausage was better than what I've been buying at the store.


----------



## Welshmom (Sep 7, 2008)

The food storage buckets, mylar bags and O2 absorbers arrived this week. Still waiting on the Pump n Seal to arrive. Will report on our experience with it. Made a Costco run and stocked up on white flour, white and brown sugar and honey, in addition to the usual condiments, etc. Picked up some chicken thighs for .99/lb. 

Organized the basement and got more shelves to aid in that. Picked up 5 more cases of canning jars plus extra lids and continue to look for more at the goodwill, craigslist, etc. sources. It's starting to feel like we're getting somewhere as far as stocking up and being prepared. And that's a good feeling. :rainprf:


----------



## Corky (May 11, 2002)

We don't use up our canned goods from year to year so I will be drying most of my garden till I have more shelf space.
I have dried two pumpkins so far and have to to go and they will all four fit in one quart jar.
Great space saver.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Picked up 6 food grade buckets with lids (the lids have the gasket in it) for FREE at Dickies BBQ today. They had them outside and I asked what they did with them --they told me throw them in the trash and I could have them every week if I want. They had BBQ sauce in them but it washes out well.
Scott, I am in south Mississippi. 
--thanks so much for the advice on horseradish--I put it in a barrel like I did my mint, I hope that keeps it contained.


----------

